# Bianchi Infinito Ultegra vs. Trek Madone 5.2



## Joshuamcc

I am currently in the market for a carbon frame road bike. With a price limit of around $3000 i automatically assumed i would go with the Trek Madone 5.2. However, after a glitch on the Trek website where the 5.2's price went to $4200 i began searching other bikes. This is when i discovered how loved the Bianchi Infinito Ultegra was. Now for the question; which is better the Trek 5.2 or the Bianchi Infinito Ulegra?

My fears with the 5.2 consist of the many complaints i have heard where the frame has some malfunction and it either is a pain to get fixed, or trek refuses the warranty for one reason or another. Also i fear the it might be overpriced and lower quality because of the big brand name and TCT carbon for the 5.2.

The Bianchi Infinito seems to be a great option but i fear the "up right" design of the frame. I am be nervous that would slow me down, and for $3000 i want speed! 

So which is over all the better deal? and are my fears valid or just the result of over thinking? Also i would love any suggestions for a $3000 bike if there is a better deal anyone happens to know about.


----------



## kbwh

This very Infinito is the prototype that Robbie Hunter rode the Giro on in 2009:










The main difference between the Infinto and the Sempre is the 2 cm taller head tube of the Infinito. For most riders that means 2 cm less spacers under the head tube. Hunter used a -17 degree stem, but he's a pro and a sprinter.

A 57cm Infinito has the same tt length as a 56cm H2 geometry Madone, and a 1 cm taller head tube.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Seriously, both are extrememly fine bikes, and assuming you buy the correct size both can be set up to give identical "rider interfaces", maybe a swap of stem length being the only necessary non-adjustable item to give the exact rider position you desire. 

I borrowed a DA equipped Madone 5.5 on a trip to Spain last year and did a little over 50 miles on it - a very fine bike ........ but excluding the groupset, it just didn't seem to extole the desireability that I get from my Bianchi Mono-Q. A racer may or may not prefer the Trek - but as a mere cycling enthusiast I'm looking for a long-term purchase and felt the Bianchi would give more pride of ownership for longer.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

Doh, double post!


----------



## stickboybike

You have three ways of buying a bike. You either buy a bike based upon the influences of mass marketing/media, or the best bang for the buck(like a bike off Bikesdirect.com) or third, a compilation of reason #2 and a need to not look like 80% of the cyclists on your local group ride; which you rarely find. 

This case the third is the Infinito. The new Shimano 6700 is a tremendously good work horse of a build kit. Bianchi's Infinito frame is constructed of a higher grade of carbon than the Trek(avg 400gPa hi modulus) where the Madone is an intermediate grade, not as stiff or light. And strength- the Infinito utilizes Nano-tech in the construction of the frame to increase the frame strength by 29% over similar modulus constructed frame w/out. 

Geometry-not to say one is better than the other but in comparison both bikes; seat tube angles and chainstay lengths are close. The Infinito headtube is about 15mm taller than the Madone (run less spacers as mentioned above) and the Infinito head tube angle is about 1 degree slacker than the Madone. This equates to a greater high speed stability during mountain descents over the Madone. The final 4 inches of the Infinito fork blades and seat stays near the drop out are interwoven with Kevlar for high speed vibration reduction. (Bianchi K-Vid technology). The 2011 Infinito Ultegra has gone up in price $200, mostly because the wheel set has been upgraded to the Fulcrum Racing 5; last year were the Racing 7s.

Find a dealer in your area that has one for a test ride. Ask them if you can take the bike home for an afternoon test ride as parking lot test rides aren't fair for any bike purchase.


----------



## a_avery007

be careful here; look at front center lengths and fork rakes...72 vs 73 head angles mean absolutely nothing unless you know the rake of the fork...

just sayin'....


----------



## stickboybike

The Infinito has a 43mm offset. I think the Madone is 40?

Again, I don't want to fret between geometry too much otherwise this thread could turn into some sad opinion mongering battle like the Tri bike/29r mtb forums erupt into.


----------



## kbwh

We're in the Bianchi forum here...
Points on quality of frame are important. If the OP is going for the Infinito a trade of the Fulcrum R5s for R1s should be attempted if the budget allows. That's a wheelset!

Reposting a pic of my 57cm Infinito: 










I'm a long legged, short torsoed, long armed, skinny bloke (184 cm, inseam (PBH) 88 cm, "wingspan" 190 cm finger tip to finger tip, 74 kg), but I'm not as flexible as Mr. Hunter.


----------



## adjtogo

I love my 2011 Infinito. I wouldn't even consider a Madone. If I were to buy another bike, I'd look at the 2011 Eddie Merkx EMX-1 or EMX-3, Their carbon frames are built by Pinarello. I'd also consider a Pinarello as well, But a Trek? Come on. Every kid on the block has one. Do you want what all the other kids have, or something with more class and tradition? Bianchi has been making bikes for 125 years. There's nothing like riding a very nice Italian bike.


----------



## stickboybike

adjtogo said:


> I love my 2011 Infinito. I wouldn't even consider a Madone. If I were to buy another bike, I'd look at the 2011 Eddie Merkx EMX-1 or EMX-3, Their carbon frames are built by Pinarello. I'd also consider a Pinarello as well, But a Trek? Come on. Every kid on the block has one. Do you want what all the other kids have, or something with more class and tradition? Bianchi has been making bikes for 125 years. There's nothing like riding a very nice Italian bike.


-----------

Well put! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruisinscoot

stickboybike said:


> -----------
> 
> Well put! :thumbsup:


I agree. It is exactly why I own a Bianchi AND may I add, two Aprilia motorcycles.


----------



## stickboybike

Mmmm. Aprilia--or a Ducati would sit fine in my garage.


----------



## Bobbin-Man

adjtogo said:


> I love my 2011 Infinito. I wouldn't even consider a Madone. If I were to buy another bike, I'd look at the 2011 Eddie Merkx EMX-1 or EMX-3, Their carbon frames are built by Pinarello. I'd also consider a Pinarello as well, But a Trek? Come on. Every kid on the block has one. Do you want what all the other kids have, or something with more class and tradition? Bianchi has been making bikes for 125 years. There's nothing like riding a very nice Italian bike.


And for the same reason it'll need to be kitted with Campy bits :thumbsup:


----------



## stickboybike

Any Campy better than no Campy. I love my 10spd Chorus but not to sure about the shifter rebuild on the 11spd Ergos. The 10spd is easy to rebuild and that's what's keeping me on it for now and not upgrading.


----------



## kbwh

I'd say _any Campagnolo Ultrashift is better than none_. If the choice was between Campagnolo Powershift and SRAM I'm not quite sure what I'd choose.

But then again I wouldn't go lower in the groupset hierarchy than Chorus/Force/Ultegra for an Infinito.


----------



## stickboybike

True. Although the 2011 Infinito w/105 has been selling well in my area. Bianchistas love what the Infinito has to offer in performance yet they have a strict budget of sub-$3k. Infinito 105 weighs in at 17lbs 6oz for a mid size bike...not too shabby.


----------



## Digger51

I test rode Trek, Felt, Scott and Giant. None were as good a ride as the Infinito. It is in a class by itself.


----------



## stickboybike

Nice. The devil is in the details for the test ride. The Infinito sells the sizzle with the sausage...not just the sizzle like some brands.


----------



## DirtySanchez

i like the red bianchi infinito, the gangrene green one looks hideous! the color of sickness and death


----------



## kbwh

Rep: "DirtySanchez can only hope to improve"


----------



## shokhead

Velo News - June 2011


----------



## Motivated1

What did you end up getting?


----------

